# FatBeeMan vandalized (hives poisoned)



## VARyan (Feb 4, 2013)

Wow..... Absolutely heartbreaking. Some people are completely worthless. I'm sure he will get everything back up and running but the lost income, cost and time of replacing and rebuilding are irreplaceable. Time to invest in trail cams. So sorry that he has to deal with this.


----------



## melliferal (Aug 30, 2010)

What a lousy thing to wake up to. I do hope this fellow has or gets the financial wherewithal to come back from this tragedy.


----------



## millerdrr (Dec 5, 2012)

How can he tell it was intentional insecticide/poisoning?

EDIT: I'm guessing they are just dead in the bottom of the hive? Not buried in the cells, like with starvation?


----------



## schmism (Feb 7, 2009)

millerdrr said:


> How can he tell it was intentional insecticide/poisoning?
> 
> EDIT: I'm guessing they are just dead in the bottom of the hive? Not buried in the cells, like with starvation?


you didnt watch the vid? its fairly clear from the amount of dead bees found on the landing board etc that they were sprayed at the hive.


----------



## VARyan (Feb 4, 2013)

"How can he tell it was intentional insecticide/poisoning?"

I would imagine he would know its pesticide from the smell. Granted he does not mention a chemical smell but you can clearly tell in the clip that he his rather shaken and distraught, might not have crossed his mind to say what he was smelling. But the smellovision on my browser is acting up so I may be wrong. We are also talking about a man that is extremely knowledgeable in this field that lives in Georgia where the flow is on. How often does a hundred hives or more die out from starvation over night at precisely the same time. The only hive mismanagement that I see here is he keeps his apiary too close to the road while underestimating the idiocity of the general public.


----------



## millerdrr (Dec 5, 2012)

Easy, fellas...I wasn't accused him of jumping the gun, nor questioning his judgement. I was curious if there was some tell-tale sign that indicates bees have been sprayed, like the slime from hive beetles or being buried in the cells after starvation. 

EDIT: Maybe it'd help if I phrased it differently. I have a beekeeping book telling about clues to problems in beekeeping, like the two I mentioned above. Colony collapse is described as the hive being vacated with honey/pollen/brood left behind. The diseases like AFB, EFB, chalkbrood...they all have photos of what that looks like. There is one photo of a mass bee die-off, with piles of dead bees on the ground, but there is no explaination in the book why that happened. I mean, if there were cans of RAID laying around, I guess it would be obvious...but I was wondering if there was some other surefire way to tell if bees have been poisoned. I've watched many of FatBeeMan's videos, I'm a big fan of them, and I wouldn't insult him on a public forum.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Very sorry to see such mindless vandalism - the bloke has entertained us fos such a long time with his lovely videos. Break you heart.


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

Horrible
FatBeeMan - I am sorry for your lost.


----------



## Aerindel (Apr 14, 2012)

That sucks.

As I've said before, for a plane ticket and a modest fee I'll provide an armed guard for anyones hives.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Here is the second vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MSeqyfEWdI
Not sure why people would do such a thing?


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm truly sorry to hear that you've been victimized.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

millerdrr said:


> Easy, fellas...I wasn't accused him of jumping the gun, nor questioning his judgement. I was curious if there was some tell-tale sign that indicates bees have been sprayed, like the slime from hive beetles or being buried in the cells after starvation.
> 
> EDIT: Maybe it'd help if I phrased it differently. I have a beekeeping book telling about clues to problems in beekeeping, like the two I mentioned above. Colony collapse is described as the hive being vacated with honey/pollen/brood left behind. The diseases like AFB, EFB, chalkbrood...they all have photos of what that looks like. There is one photo of a mass bee die-off, with piles of dead bees on the ground, but there is no explaination in the book why that happened. I mean, if there were cans of RAID laying around, I guess it would be obvious...but I was wondering if there was some other surefire way to tell if bees have been poisoned. I've watched many of FatBeeMan's videos, I'm a big fan of them, and I wouldn't insult him on a public forum.


When you walk out into your bee yard and almost all of the hives which were thriving yesterday and now have entrances plugged w/ dead bees that is an indication it wasn't all of the things you listed. He probably could also see the spray trail on the entrance.

What happened to Fatbeeman is simply awful and felonious. I hope someone goes down for this. I hope the Cops were called.

Were I closer I would take him some bees.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

As sad as it is to have this happen there is a valuable lesson to be learned.

Keep your bees well out of sight from people passing by so they cannot see what is going on.


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

FatBeeMan:

I hope that you don't mind if I've sent this page on to a reporter.

I think that we should all do the same.

WLC.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

So sorry to see this has happened. I have a trail cam and driveway alarm watching over my 4 hives. Originally to "watch" for bears but now I realize how good of an idea it was. So sorry FatBeeMan. I have watched a lot of your videos as I was getting started and think of you as friend. This is terrible!


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I try to keep all my bee yards in spots where one has to go through the owners yard to get to them. It doesn't guarantee safety but it does keep theft down. I don't think there is much one can do about spray and vandalism. Maybe my bear fences will deter them somewhat. FatBeeMan is a good guy and certainly didn't deserve this!


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

camero7 said:


> I don't think there is much one can do about spray and vandalism.


Time to move the yard.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

BMAC said:


> Keep your bees well out of sight from people passing by so they cannot see what is going on.


Easy to say when you don't live on a ramp of a four lane divided highway. I think the only protection he could afford is a trail cam but they don't work after the fact. Most vandalism doesn't make any sense.

Well I guess guys and gals hear is our chance to help a fellow beekeeper. Anybody what to organize a fund raiser to help him re-establish his yard? I know he runs a business but he has given a lot to the forum. Time to give back.


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

What a sad day for a fine gentleman. Don, thank you for all the help you give others, myself included!


Rusty


----------



## MattDavey (Dec 16, 2011)

It's clear the ones closest to the road are the worst effected.

I really like the FatBeeMan's video's. Sorry to see this has happened to you Don.


----------



## abejorro (May 9, 2011)

Vandalism of the sort where some idiots tip over some hives I can imagine, but spraying hives seems like a very pre-meditated action and makes me wonder why it was done...
I too enjoy his videos and hope the perps are caught.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Sad and pathetic.....and clearly vandalism. The jealousy comment is interesting. I think my first thought might be that someone must have really disliked either me or the placement of the hives. The proximity to the road dosent really make a motive though it sure makes a lot of people aware of their existence. As surrounded as they are in trees it dosent seem to me that a flight path across the road would have motivated someone either. Hmmmm.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

People are nuts. Somebody might have done this because they got stung by a wasp. It's a good case for "out of sight, out of mind."

Is there any chance that it's the result of roadside spraying by the county? Maybe in windy conditions...


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Could this possibly be covered by Don's insurance?


----------



## GLOCK (Dec 29, 2009)

He's got a pretty big operation and i'm only geussing more bee yeards and if so he can re build plus if it's a run business i'm sure he has to carries insurance . But it sure is a shame how people are good luck BEEMAN If thats your house i'd go with cameras hooked to your PC and then you have it all on a hard drive. I'm pretty lucky mine are hiden i'd hate to have them worrys on my back. Watch your neighbors walk tall and carrie a big stick.


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

A lot of equipment ruined, and a lot of work to clean all that up. Terrible, hope you catch the bastards. 

Sorry Don


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

David LaFerney said:


> Is there any chance that it's the result of roadside spraying by the county? Maybe in windy conditions...


i highly doubt it, not sure I have heard of roadside insecticide programs. It's possible someone could have poisoned them from afar with a laced bait station though. Most likely someone went through with a can of insecticide and systematically sprayed as he suggests because some areas of the yard are worse than others. The odor should be strong and some residue should still be visible. But we are all just guessing.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

this is terrible. I wonder about one thing not mentioned. the damage is worse closest to the road. did some highway dept. or other government agency spray the roadside? a lot of times the quality control of the spray mix is worse than bad.


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

How terrible. And FatBeeman has done so much for the beekeeping community. I know I would kick in a few $$ to help him get over this loss.


----------



## Sticky Bear (Mar 15, 2012)

Hope you have a speedy comeback with the bees Don.


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

Acebird said:


> Well I guess guys and gals hear is our chance to help a fellow beekeeper. Anybody what to organize a fund raiser to help him re-establish his yard? I know he runs a business but he has given a lot to the forum. Time to give back.


He has a donate button on his website:

http://www.dixiebeesupply.com/Dixiebeesupply/Don_Kuchenmeister,_The_Fat_Bee_Man.html

I enjoy his videos and have gotten some good ideas from him. It doesn't hurt a bit to donate.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks, that was easy.


----------



## joysiam (May 2, 2013)

So so sorry for the losses FatBeeMan..you are an inspiration to many folks.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

BeeCurious said:


> Could this possibly be covered by Don's insurance?


I don't know of any insurance which would cover this sort of thing. Insurance against the destruction of hives, the equipment, by bears or from a semi roll over, but not Bee Mortality.


----------



## Jon B (Apr 24, 2013)

Sorry this happened to you. I had this happen three years ago to one of my bee yards. I was just fortunate that they only spayed four of the 24 hives in the yard.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Acebird said:


> Well I guess guys and gals hear is our chance to help a fellow beekeeper. Anybody what to organize a fund raiser to help him re-establish his yard? I know he runs a business but he has given a lot to the forum. Time to give back.


If you get this started, count me in. Fatbeeman's post have really helped me out.

Shane

After seeing Slow Modem's post, I found the donate button.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

tsmullins said:


> If you get this started, count me in. Fatbeeman's post have really helped me out.
> 
> Shane


See Slow Modem's Post just above Acebird's. Go to FBM's Page and click on the Donate button. Easy as pie.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> See Slow Modem's Post just above Acebird's. Go to FBM's Page and click on the Donate button. Easy as pie.


Found it,

I will repost the link, in case any others missed it:

http://www.dixiebeesupply.com/Dixiebeesupply/Don_Kuchenmeister,_The_Fat_Bee_Man.html

The donate button is 3/4 page down and a bit to the right.

Shane


----------



## dux (Feb 18, 2012)

So sorry to see this. It is truly heartbreaking.

Is it at all possible that it was caused by someone broadcasting insecticides from the road, as is common for mosquito control. (I have no idea, only asking.)


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

We've been to his home yards.....an impressive number of colonies, and a well thought out and run nuc production system. 
It would be hard to imagine this yard being a problem for anyone. He also (at least when we visited a few years ago) always has a drum of dry sugar available to the bees (his home yard is much production, not honey). The drum is right in that yard.
I'm somewhat suspicious of roadside spraying, bit Don is a smart guy, and I trust that if says that they were sprayed directly, I expected he is right.
Thinkinformation of you and your bees Don, gonna make a small donation.

Deknow


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

tsmullins said:


> http://www.dixiebeesupply.com/Dixiebeesupply/Don_Kuchenmeister,_The_Fat_Bee_Man.html
> 
> The donate button is 3/4 page down and a bit to the right...


 Done it. I watched his videos a lot!


----------



## Bob J (Feb 25, 2013)

So sorry for his loss..... So senseless that someone would do this....


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

I just made a donation. I encourage anyone with some spare $ to do so as well. Don is an assert to the beekeeping community and provides alot of info for free. It is now our chance to give back.


----------



## dnichols (May 28, 2012)

I love watching his videos. A crying shame! Anybody know how he made out? Things getting back to normal? Catch the scumbags?


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

a premeditate trip like that indicates to me he ticked off someone...... generaly vandals tip or drive into them... to spray pesticides is pretty in depth...


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Vandalism is vandalism. There is no justification for it.


----------



## mcauth (May 21, 2013)

I had just been to his Nuc yard (he's got several - this is but one) the week before when I purchased a queen from him. It was awesome to see all of those Nucs humming along and to see his operation and how he works them. In the 45 minutes or so that I was there, I learned more about beekeeping than I did in the last 6 months.

That nuc yard is indeed visible from the road, and many were ready for sale, so I'm sure hit hit him financially. 

That said, Don strikes me as an incredibly resourceful person. If anyone can bounce back quickly from a setback like this, it's surely him. The guy is a force of nature!


----------

